# 2001 Nissan altima radom miss fire



## johnsmail987 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a problem on 2001 nissan altima. I sprayed carb cleaner on the throttle body gasket and it smooths out. Funny thing is its not leaking from there. It does the same thing when i spray carb. cleaner on the intake manifold gasket. So my question is can the tps sensor have a vacuum leak?
Since the tps does connect to the throttle and the manifold gasket looks solid, I rather not change it unless it is leaking from there. Codes are random misfire, and i cleaned the injectors and relplaced the spark plugs along with the iac valve.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

johnsmail987 said:


> I have a problem on 2001 nissan altima. I sprayed carb cleaner on the throttle body gasket and it smooths out. Funny thing is its not leaking from there. It does the same thing when i spray carb. cleaner on the intake manifold gasket. So my question is can the tps sensor have a vacuum leak?
> Since the tps does connect to the throttle and the manifold gasket looks solid, I rather not change it unless it is leaking from there. Codes are random misfire, and i cleaned the injectors and relplaced the spark plugs along with the iac valve.



I was going to troubleshoot it my self but i found this, I think it can be very helpfull.

http://www.users.bigpond.com/jack_stands/automotive_advice/engine_misfire/ignition_misfire.html


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

i had this happen on my 200. look at your sparkplug wires, distributer cap and if you dont see any thing there take your distributor apart and look at the internals. good luck


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

johnsmail987 said:


> I have a problem on 2001 nissan altima. I sprayed carb cleaner on the throttle body gasket and it smooths out. Funny thing is its not leaking from there. It does the same thing when i spray carb. cleaner on the intake manifold gasket. So my question is can the tps sensor have a vacuum leak?
> Since the tps does connect to the throttle and the manifold gasket looks solid, I rather not change it unless it is leaking from there. Codes are random misfire, and i cleaned the injectors and relplaced the spark plugs along with the iac valve.


Check your MAF.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Dude, what are you talkin about??? If the engine smooths out when you spray carb cleaner on the gasket then you found your leak.


----------



## johnsmail987 (Dec 22, 2005)

exactly, it was the intake gasket took like 5.5 hours to replace it. I just wanted to get some confermation 1st.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Another intake gasket ??? Holy shit. How many miles on the car???


----------

